# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Автоматическое заполнение ТТН

## SambAlyona

Как сделать чтобы Должность в поле Отпуск разрешил подставлялась автоматически. Она у нас всегда Директор. 
И ФИО тоже.
Пункт погрузки тоже всегда один и то же.
Куда всё это можно записать, чтобы оно потом автоматически вставало?

Предпритие 8.1 Бухгалтерия

----------


## Kasay

В конфигураторе надо исправить макет

----------


## SambAlyona

Хорошо, это я поняла. А можно ли как то сделать так чтобы содержимое одной ячейки макета автоматически копировалось в другую ячейку?
Написать что то типо: "ячейка1.текст=ячейка2.текст  " можно в 1с? И как это будет выглядеть?

----------


## Kasay

Уточните, что именно, из какой ячейки?

----------


## SambAlyona

Ну вообще я хочу чтобы товары из таблицы в "Товарном разделе" копировались в таблицу в разделе "Сведения о грузе".
В товарном разделе они выводятся, а в сведеньях о грузе нет.

----------


## Maksy_G

Обзови обе ячейки одинаковыми именами, к примеру ячейка1

----------


## SambAlyona

Там так нельзя, выходит сообщение о том что такое имя уже существует.
Подскажите пожалуйста, может кто то сталкивался с такой задачей...

----------


## Maksy_G

почему же? у меня все хорошо. ядро 1с 8.2.12.92
картинка тут

----------


## SambAlyona

Так это же у вас параметры одинаковые, а не имена.
Сделать одинаковые параметры в двух ячейках я тоже могу, но в данном случае это не решает мою проблему, наверное потому что мои ячейки находятся в разных областях макета:(

----------


## Maksy_G

можно сделать что-то типа



```
шапка=макет.получитьобласть("шапка");
шапка.параметры = переменная1;
табдок.вывести(шапка);

телодок=макет.получитьобласть("телодок");
телодок.параметры = переменная1;
табдок.вывести(телодок);
```

то есть запомнить значение ячейки1 в переменную. а потом вывести эту переменную в ячейку2

----------


## SambAlyona

Сделала вот так:



```
ОбластьМакета = Макет.ПолучитьОбласть("Строка");
	Переменная1=ОбластьМакета.Параметры.ТоварНаименование;
	ТабДокумент.Вывести(ОбластьМакета);

	
	ОбластьМакета = Макет.ПолучитьОбласть("СведенияОГрузе");
	ОбластьМакета.Параметры.Товар1=Переменная1;
	ТабДокумент.Вывести(ОбластьМакета);
```

Запускается, но результата не дает почему то:(

----------

